# Fox Proframe vs. Bell Super DH



## Pumu90 (4. Juni 2019)

Moin zusammen,

stecke aktuell etwas in einem Dilemma und wollte mich mit euch darüber austauschen.

Aktuell habe ich nur ne Halbschale (Uvex Finale), grade für manche Trails wünsche ich mir aber Gelegentlich mehr Schutz.

Ich habe jetzt den Fox Proframe und den Bell Super DH zum testen daheim. Leider passen beide sehr gut 

Den Vorteil am Fox sehe ich in der sehr guten Belüftung. Allerdings wenig Uphill geeignet, vor allem im Sommer (wie so jeder FF) - ergo würde ich hoch wohl meistens ohne Helm fahren müssen (und auch durch die Stadt finde ich FF unpraktisch).

Der Bell hingegen bietet durch einen abnehmbaren Kinnbügel deutlich mehr Flexibilität. Dafür ist das ganze Konstrukt mit Bügel etwas weniger luftig als der Proframe. Positiv wäre, dass die Halbschale auch so taugt und mich mein UVEX gerade was das Visier angeht etwas nervt. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob man in der Praxis dieses rumbasteln wirklich macht oder nicht.

Was den Schutz beider Helme eingeht bin ich mir unsicher. Die sind ja beide zertifiziert, das Internet macht mich hier aber wenig schlauer.

Was sind eure Meinungen?


----------



## xlacherx (5. Juni 2019)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> Was sind eure Meinungen?


Zwei Helme sind besser als einer 

Daher hab ich 4 Helme im Keller  einer davon ist der Proframe. Wenns den mal zerschießt (was ich nicht hoffe) würde ich ihn sofort wieder kaufen. 

Wenns auf Strecke geht, wo ich denke dass der FF  Sinnvoll ist, sind die Uphills entweder so lange Straßen / Forstwege, dass ich da auch mal auf den Helm verzichten kann, oder ich nutz den Lift / das Shuttel. 
Dazu würde ich fast schon so weit gehm und behaupten, dass der Proframe so gut belüftet ist, dass der unterschied zur Halbschale nicht sonderlich groß ist. 
Dazu finde ich den Fidlock Verschluss mega.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pumu90 (5. Juni 2019)

Danke für die Antwort. Ja Fidlock hätte der andere auch.

Was mich beim Fox etwas stört ist der Innenaufbau. Diese MIPS Schale reibt bei mir zumindest unangenehm an der Stirn. Vielleicht gehen aber auch beide zurück und ich schau mir den neuen Endura MT500 an. 

Schwierig Schwierig...


----------



## Rupertirider (5. Juni 2019)

Ich fahre den Bell Super DH sowohl auf Touren (Halbschale), als auch im Bikepark (Fullface) und bisher alles sehr unauffällig 

Besonders die nach vorne gezogene Kopfpolsterung beim Bell kann ich als Vielschwitzer bestens empfehlen.
Dadurch tropft der Schweiß nicht direkt auf die Brille, sondern fällt ein paar Zentimeter außerhalb zu Boden.
Die wenigen Einschläge die ich bisher hatte, sind spurlos an dem Helm vorübergegangen.

Da der Bell die DH-Zertifizierung aufweist und sich bisher als sehr robust herausgestellt hat, sehe ich persönlich keinen Grund, weshalb ich mir zwei Helme (Halbschale und Fullface) zulegen sollte 

Übrigens: wenn ich eine Tour fahre, habe ich selten den Kinnbügel dabei. Nur auf Endurorennen wird der Bügel am Rucksack/Lenker mitgenommen und zu den einzelnen Stages an den Helm montiert.


----------



## Pumu90 (5. Juni 2019)

Rupertirider schrieb:


> Ich fahre den Bell Super DH sowohl auf Touren (Halbschale), als auch im Bikepark (Fullface) und bisher alles sehr unauffällig
> 
> Besonders die nach vorne gezogene Kopfpolsterung beim Bell kann ich als Vielschwitzer bestens empfehlen.
> Dadurch tropft der Schweiß nicht direkt auf die Brille, sondern fällt ein paar Zentimeter außerhalb zu Boden.
> ...



Hm, in dem Fall wäre bei mir der Proframe ja fast geschickter. In meiner Vorstellung baue ich den Kinnbügel immer brav ab und oben wieder dran. Auf Reddit und Co hab ich jetzt aber gelesen, dass das die wenigsten in der Praxis wirklich machen...


----------



## Rupertirider (5. Juni 2019)

Ich kenne kaum Fahrer, die einen entsprechenden 2in1 Helm auf normalen Touren mit Kinnbügel verwenden.
Wie bereits erwähnt nutze ich den Kinnbügel nur auf Endurorennen und im Bikepark.
Wenn du sowieso bereits im Besitz eines guten Halbschalenhelms bist, rate ich dir klar zum Proframe.
Hast du jedoch nur einen 0815 Halbschalenhelm, oder bräuchtest sowieso auch noch nen neuen Halbschalenhelm, dann empfehle ich ganz klar den Bell Super DH!


----------



## vanbov (5. Juni 2019)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> Diese MIPS Schale reibt bei mir zumindest unangenehm an der Stirn



Ich hab die extrem scharfkantigen MIPS-Kanten mit passendem Klebeband abgeklebt und seit dem ist der Helm TOP!


----------



## FJ836 (5. Juni 2019)

Rupertirider schrieb:


> Ich kenne kaum Fahrer, die einen entsprechenden 2in1 Helm auf normalen Touren mit Kinnbügel verwenden.
> Wie bereits erwähnt nutze ich den Kinnbügel nur auf Endurorennen und im Bikepark.
> Wenn du sowieso bereits im Besitz eines guten Halbschalenhelms bist, rate ich dir klar zum Proframe.
> Hast du jedoch nur einen 0815 Halbschalenhelm, oder bräuchtest sowieso auch noch nen neuen Halbschalenhelm, dann empfehle ich ganz klar den Bell Super DH!



+1

Hab auch den Bell DH und bin mehr als zufrieden, das mit dem An- und Abbauen des Bügels geht superfix und einfach.


----------



## Pumu90 (5. Juni 2019)

vanbov schrieb:


> Ich hab die extrem scharfkantigen MIPS-Kanten mit passendem Klebeband abgeklebt und seit dem ist der Helm TOP!



Passendes Klebeband ist Panzertape?


----------



## Pumu90 (5. Juni 2019)

FJ089 schrieb:


> +1
> 
> Hab auch den Bell DH und bin mehr als zufrieden, das mit dem An- und Abbauen des Bügels geht superfix und einfach.


 Nutzt du da Feature oft ?


----------



## FJ836 (5. Juni 2019)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> Nutzt du da Feature oft ?



Ich hab den Helm erst seit dieser Saison, aber bisher nutz ich es Regelmäßig und 2-3 mal davon auch während einer Tour.

Das mit dem Schweißablauf is übrigens wirklich Super, hätte nicht gedacht das es soviel bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xyzHero (6. Juni 2019)

Ich fahre den Bell DH auch bei Touren mit Kinnbügel. In der Regel habe ich ihn im Uphill am Rucksack, da wir kaum techn. Uphills oder "gefährliche" Transferstücke haben. Bei unbekannten Touren, wenn es Transfers am Hang  gibt oder wenn es bei der Tour ständig kurz auf und ab geht fahre ich ihn als Halbschale. 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## vanbov (6. Juni 2019)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> Passendes Klebeband ist Panzertape?


Hab hier schwarzes Textilband verwendet. Kann dir am Abend mal ein Bild davon schicken...


----------



## vanbov (6. Juni 2019)

Ich weiß das macht jetzt die Entscheidung nicht leichter, aber:

Der Proframe ist ein Super Helm, aber Stand heute würd ich mir den neuen MET Parachute (mit ebenfalls abnehmbaren Kinnbügel) holen, da mir die als Basis dienende Halbschale, der MET Roam, perfekt (und ich meine wirklich perfekt) auf meinen Kopf passt!

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/met...oder-vollvisier-im-handumdrehen.890633/page-2

Finde auch das Befestigungssystem des Bügels besser gelöst als beim Giro (welchen ich übrigens auch vorher hatte, aber weiterverkauft habe).


----------



## Pumu90 (6. Juni 2019)

vanbov schrieb:


> Ich weiß das macht jetzt die Entscheidung nicht leichter, aber:
> 
> Der Proframe ist ein Super Helm, aber Stand heute würd ich mir den neuen MET Parachute (mit ebenfalls abnehmbaren Kinnbügel) holen, da mir die als Basis dienende Halbschale, der MET Roam, perfekt (und ich meine wirklich perfekt) auf meinen Kopf passt!
> 
> ...



Allerdings kostet der noch mal über 100 Bobben mehr... fürwahr kein leichtes Thema


----------



## Pumu90 (6. Juni 2019)

Grade ma wieder beide getestet. Dieses freihängende MIPS System nervt mich irgendwie, wenn ich den Kopf bewege. Wie ist das bei euch so? Wackelt das viel beim fahren? Grade in der Abfahrt rumpelt es ja doch mal mehr.

Außerdem.. fast 500 Gramm nur für die Halbschale ist schon heftig


----------



## vanbov (6. Juni 2019)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> Grade ma wieder beide getestet. Dieses freihängende MIPS System nervt mich irgendwie, wenn ich den Kopf bewege. Wie ist das bei euch so? Wackelt das viel beim fahren? Grade in der Abfahrt rumpelt es ja doch mal mehr.
> 
> Außerdem.. fast 500 Gramm nur für die Halbschale ist schon heftig



Genau aus dem Grund (extremes Wackeln des Helmes auf ruppigen Trails) hab ich den Bell verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (7. Juni 2019)

Dann hat der aber anscheinend sowieso nicht richtig gepasst, meiner wackelt egal auf welchen Trails definitiv nicht.


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Juni 2019)

Meiner auch nicht. Alles top!


----------



## Pumu90 (7. Juni 2019)

Also was heißt wackeln. Ich merke halt, dass sich die äußere Schale durch das MIPS System bewegt. Ist ja auch logisch. Die innere Schale liegt fest am Kopf an, hier bewegt sich nichts.


----------



## Pumu90 (7. Juni 2019)

vanbov schrieb:


> Hab hier schwarzes Textilband verwendet. Kann dir am Abend mal ein Bild davon schicken...



Würdest du mir freundlicherweise mal noch besagtes Bild zukommen lassen? Das wäre super  Danke!


----------



## vanbov (7. Juni 2019)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> Würdest du mir freundlicherweise mal noch besagtes Bild zukommen lassen? Das wäre super  Danke!


----------



## Pumu90 (8. Juni 2019)

Nach wie vor schwere Wahl. Den Proframe würde ich für knapp 195 € bekommen, den Bell für 214 €

Leider müsste ich beide zurückschicken, bevor der neue MT500 von Endura kommt und hätte somit den Preisvorteil verspielt.

Was wiegen denn aktuelle Halbschalen so im Mittel? mein UVEX wiegt ca. 360 Gramm, der Bell kommt ohne Bügel bereits auf 480 Gramm. Ist das eher viel oder wenig in 2019?

Anbei mal noch 2 Videos der Passform. Ist das so okay oder zu locker? 

Bell Video
Fox Video


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Juni 2019)

Sind beim Bell die dickeren oder dünneren Polster drin? Der Fox ist ja ein richtiger Wackeldackel!


----------



## Pumu90 (8. Juni 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Sind beim Bell die dickeren oder dünneren Polster drin? Der Fox ist ja ein richtiger Wackeldackel!



Finde eig der Fox sitzt strammer beim Bell sind aktuell die dünnen drin


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Juni 2019)

Dann doch mal die dickeren Einsätze testen, oder?


----------



## Pumu90 (8. Juni 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Dann doch mal die dickeren Einsätze testen, oder?


Findest du nicht dass der Bell
Mehr wackelt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Juni 2019)

Sind beide Helm vollständig und korrekt eingestellt? Schaut mir eher nicht so aus. Was ist denn das Problem mit den anderen Einsätzen, das nicht auszuprobieren?


----------



## Pumu90 (10. Juni 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Sind beide Helm vollständig und korrekt eingestellt? Schaut mir eher nicht so aus. Was ist denn das Problem mit den anderen Einsätzen, das nicht auszuprobieren?



Hab jetzt in den Fox noch mal die dickeren Polster rein, sitzt definitiv fester.

Noch eine Frage an die Bell Besitzer: ich habe das Gefühl, dass der Helm irgendwie "knarzt", egal ob Halbschale oder Fullface-Modus. Ist das normal bzw. der MIPS Konstruktion geschuldet?


----------



## walfersama (10. Juni 2019)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt in den Fox noch mal die dickeren Polster rein, sitzt definitiv fester.
> 
> Noch eine Frage an die Bell Besitzer: ich habe das Gefühl, dass der Helm irgendwie "knarzt", egal ob Halbschale oder Fullface-Modus. Ist das normal bzw. der MIPS Konstruktion geschuldet?



Meiner knarzt selten auch, aber wirklich nur ganz minimal und wirklich nur dann hörbar wenn es mucksmäuschenstill ist. 
Ich denke, dass kommt vom MIPS.

Ich hab trag den Bell normal als Halbschale, wirds mal bisschen ruppiger kommt der Bügel ran.


----------



## ufp (10. Juni 2019)

vanbov schrieb:


> Ich weiß das macht jetzt die Entscheidung nicht leichter, aber:
> 
> Der Proframe ist ein Super Helm, aber Stand heute würd ich mir den neuen MET Parachute (mit ebenfalls abnehmbaren Kinnbügel) holen, da mir die als Basis dienende Halbschale, der MET Roam, perfekt (und ich meine wirklich perfekt) auf meinen Kopf passt!
> 
> ...


Inwiefern?
Ist er besser verarbeitet oder einfacher zum befestigen bzw lösen?

Diese "komischen" Drehverschlüsse beim Met gefallen mir wiederum nicht sonderlich. Der kleine Stift der da drinnen ist oder der Plastidrehbügel erscheint mir langfristig etwas schwach.


----------



## StevoRosso (10. Juni 2019)

Finde den Proframe genial. Hatte am Anfang auch Bedenken, dass das MIPS System unangenehm an der Stirm reibt, in der Praxis merke ich jedoch nichts davon.

Bin von einem Bell Super 2R gewchselt und vermisse den abnehmbaren Kinnbügel nicht.


----------



## hardtails (10. Juni 2019)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt in den Fox noch mal die dickeren Polster rein, sitzt definitiv fester.
> 
> Noch eine Frage an die Bell Besitzer: ich habe das Gefühl, dass der Helm irgendwie "knarzt", egal ob Halbschale oder Fullface-Modus. Ist das normal bzw. der MIPS Konstruktion geschuldet?




Bisher hat bei mir jeder Mips Helm Geräusche produziert


----------



## Simoncrafar (11. Juni 2019)

Ich klinke mich mal hier mit ein, da ich auch interesse am Bell habe.
Der Proframe drückt leider bei mir an der Stirn, fällt raus.
Der alte Bell (R2 glaub) drückte an der Schläfe. Der neue R3 soll das nicht mehr haben.
Hat sonst jemand Nachteiliges über den R3 / Super DH zu berichten?

Auch ich habe/hatte mehrere MIPS Helme, alle machen leider Knarzgeräusche wenn sich
der Helm bewegt.


----------



## Pumu90 (11. Juni 2019)

Simoncrafar schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich mal hier mit ein, da ich auch interesse am Bell habe.
> Der Proframe drückt leider bei mir an der Stirn, fällt raus.
> Der alte Bell (R2 glaub) drückte an der Schläfe. Der neue R3 soll das nicht mehr haben.
> Hat sonst jemand Nachteiliges über den R3 / Super DH zu berichten?
> ...



Habe ja aktuell noch beide daheim liegen.

Nachteile Bell für mich:
- Geräusche Mips
- Generelles "Knarzen" wenn man ihn verwindet mit Bügel
- Gewicht Halbschale (im Vergleich zu meiner aktuellen Halbschale)

Vorteile:
- Gute Anpassbarkeit
- Durch Bügel Flexibel
- Crash Replacement
- gute Kompatibilität zur Google (Egal ob HS oder FF)


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (11. Juni 2019)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> Hm, in dem Fall wäre bei mir der Proframe ja fast geschickter. In meiner Vorstellung baue ich den Kinnbügel immer brav ab und oben wieder dran. Auf Reddit und Co hab ich jetzt aber gelesen, dass das die wenigsten in der Praxis wirklich machen...


Ob du das an- und abbauen in der Praxis machst oder nicht, liegt bei dir. Du musst dir einfach die Frage stellen ob du pro Tour n-mal den Bügel montieren möchtest oder nicht. Wie andere das machen, spielt dabei nur eine geringe Rolle.
Du musst halt jedes Mal den Helm abnehmen, Bügel abnehmen, Bügel verstauen (Rucksack oder Lenker oder um den Hals hängen lassen) und das ganze wieder rückwärts... Ist wie mit den Sattelstützen. Absteigen, Schnellspanner auf, Sattel versenken geht schon auch. Es gibt aber sicherlich einen Grund, warum wir bereit sind, Geld in versenkbare Sattelstützen zu investieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pumu90 (11. Juni 2019)

Ghostrider7.5k schrieb:


> Ob du das an- und abbauen in der Praxis machst oder nicht, liegt bei dir. Du musst dir einfach die Frage stellen ob du pro Tour n-mal den Bügel montieren möchtest oder nicht. Wie andere das machen, spielt dabei nur eine geringe Rolle.
> Du musst halt jedes Mal den Helm abnehmen, Bügel abnehmen, Bügel verstauen (Rucksack oder Lenker oder um den Hals hängen lassen) und das ganze wieder rückwärts... Ist wie mit den Sattelstützen. Absteigen, Schnellspanner auf, Sattel versenken geht schon auch. Es gibt aber sicherlich einen Grund, warum wir bereit sind, Geld in versenkbare Sattelstützen zu investieren...



Stimmt. Bei uns hier ist es so, dass im Regelfall hochgefahren wird und danach wieder runter. Also eher Pyramide anstatt Sägezahn.

Trotzdem interessieren mich hier natürlich die Praxiserfahrungen anderer (z.B. haben gedacht sie würden es immer nutzen, tun sie aber doch nicht aus Grund XY etc.)


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (11. Juni 2019)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Bei uns hier ist es so, dass im Regelfall hochgefahren wird und danach wieder runter. Also eher Pyramide anstatt Sägezahn.
> 
> Trotzdem interessieren mich hier natürlich die Praxiserfahrungen anderer (z.B. haben gedacht sie würden es immer nutzen, tun sie aber doch nicht aus Grund XY etc.)


Ah ok. Ja dann ist das nicht so ein großer Einflussfaktor. Eine Bekannte von mir hat auch einen Helm mit abnehmbarem Kinnbügel. Da es bei uns eher einem Sägezahn gleicht wenn wir Touren fahren gehen, ist das ein viel größerer Aufwand. Und sie ist da auch immer wieder zu faul, den Bügel aus dem Rucksack zu holen und zu montieren. Und bei uns macht keiner Druck! Wir würden alle immer warten wenn ihr das wichtig ist. Sie nervt es aber mehr, insbesondere weil Trails bei uns einfach oft kurz sind und wir halt mehrere hintereinander fahren.

Ich würde mich mal zu folgender Aussage hinreißen lassen:
- Wenn man pro Tour, den Bügel 1-2 montieren und wieder demontieren möchte und die Abfahrten entsprechend lang sind, lohnt sich das.
- Wenn man öfter wechseln montieren/demontieren würde, lohnt es sich wohl eher einen sehr gut belüfteten Fullface mit starrem Bügel zu nehmen, der auch uphill-tauglich ist.

Eine weitere Option für einen Helm mit abnehmbarem Bügel ist natürlich wenn man nur einen Helm kaufen möchte. Und der sowohl für Touren als auch im Park/bei reinen Bergab-Aktionen dienen soll.


----------



## vanbov (11. Juni 2019)

ufp schrieb:


> Inwiefern?
> Ist er besser verarbeitet oder einfacher zum befestigen bzw lösen?


Beim Bell wird der Kinnbügel mit 3 Plastikschnallen arretiert bzw. befestigt / fixiert. Bei jedem öffnen/schließen hab die so fies geknarzt, dass ich hier bedenken hinsichtlich der Lebensdauer hatte. Zudem war das u.a. auch ganz schön fummelig, da du eine gewisse Reihenfolge beim Befestigen berücksichtigen musst.


----------



## vanbov (11. Juni 2019)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Bei uns hier ist es so, dass im Regelfall hochgefahren wird und danach wieder runter. Also eher Pyramide anstatt Sägezahn.


Wenn das so ist, würds ich so auswählen:
- nur 1x lang hoch und dann nur 1x lang runter --> Bell
- mehrfach hoch hoch und mehrfach runter --> Fox


----------



## vanbov (11. Juni 2019)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> Trotzdem interessieren mich hier natürlich die Praxiserfahrungen anderer (z.B. haben gedacht sie würden es immer nutzen, tun sie aber doch nicht aus Grund XY etc.)


Sehe das ähnlich wie @Ghostrider7.5k 
Bei uns in der Gruppe gibt es einige die einen Helm mit abnehmbaren Bügel fahren. Bei der Zufahrt zum Trail (Uphill) lassen die meisten den Helm mit montiertem Bügel am Kopf und einige nehmen den Helm ab und hängen den Helm an den Arm/Lenker. Hab noch keinen von denen den Kinnbügel ummontieren sehen.


----------



## Pumu90 (11. Juni 2019)

Weiß jemand, ob der Proframe in M und L ne andere Schalengröße hat? mit meinen 58 cm liege ichmal wieder genau dazwischen :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pumu90 (11. Juni 2019)

vanbov schrieb:


> Beim Bell wird der Kinnbügel mit 3 Plastikschnallen arretiert bzw. befestigt / fixiert. Bei jedem öffnen/schließen hab die so fies geknarzt, dass ich hier bedenken hinsichtlich der Lebensdauer hatte. Zudem war das u.a. auch ganz schön fummelig, da du eine gewisse Reihenfolge beim Befestigen berücksichtigen musst.



Also beim Bell Super DH sind die Schnallen aus Metall, die Haken auch. sitzen aber recht fest, wenn man den Bügel am Kopf abbaut platzt einem fast das Trommelfell sobald die Schnalle aufspringt. Aber ja, bisschen fummelig ist es. Montieren mit Halbschale auf dem Kopf ist definitiv schwierig. 

Reihenfolge ist easy. Erst hinten - dann neben.


----------



## vanbov (11. Juni 2019)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> Also beim Bell Super DH sind die Schnallen aus Metall


Die nachfolgend markierten Schnallenhebel sind definitv aus Kunststoff.... Gleiches gilt für die Schnalle am Hinterkopf


----------



## Pumu90 (11. Juni 2019)

vanbov schrieb:


> Die nachfolgend markierten Schnallenhebel sind definitv aus Kunststoff.... Gleiches gilt für die Schnalle am Hinterkopf
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 872841



Prüfe ich gleich noch mal, war mir auch nicht sicher und habe extra via Lippe getestet, ob sich das Material nach Metall anfühlt. Gebe dazu aber noch mal Feedback. Vielleicht bei der 2019er Version geändert?


----------



## vanbov (11. Juni 2019)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> Prüfe ich gleich noch mal, war mir auch nicht sicher und habe extra via Lippe getestet, ob sich das Material nach Metall anfühlt. Gebe dazu aber noch mal Feedback. Vielleicht bei der 2019er Version geändert?


Kann gut möglich sein... 
Bei mir hat´s jedenfalls sehr geknarzt.


----------



## CHBD (11. Juni 2019)

Also ich habe den Super DH nun seit einem halben Jahr und kann so gut wie nur Positives berichten. 
Die Schnallen funktionieren wirklich super. Sie sitzen sehr fest und zum Öffnen ist ordentlich Fingerkraft notwendig. 
Knarzen tun an meinem Helm nichts, aber auch wirklich garnichts. 
Die Schnallenhebel sind aus Kunststoff aber die Haken und der Umlenkmechanismus definitiv aus Metall. Mann sie die Schnittkanten vom Stanzprozess und die Materialstauchung am Innenradius durch das Umformen.


----------



## ufp (11. Juni 2019)

CHBD schrieb:


> Also ich habe den Super DH nun seit einem halben Jahr und kann so gut wie nur Positives berichten.
> Die Schnallen funktionieren wirklich super. Sie sitzen sehr fest und zum Öffnen ist ordentlich Fingerkraft notwendig.
> Knarzen tun an meinem Helm nichts, aber auch wirklich garnichts.
> Die Schnallenhebel sind aus Kunststoff aber die Haken und der Umlenkmechanismus definitiv aus Metall. Mann sie die Schnittkanten vom Stanzprozess und die Materialstauchung am Innenradius durch das Umformen.


Könntest du oder auch ein anderer Bell Super DH Besitzer vielleicht ein Foto von diesen "Steckverbindungen" machen ?
Wäre sehr nett . Danke!


----------



## Pumu90 (11. Juni 2019)

ufp schrieb:


> Könntest du oder auch ein anderer Bell Super DH Besitzer vielleicht ein Foto von diesen "Steckverbindungen" machen ?
> Wäre sehr nett . Danke!


----------



## Pumu90 (11. Juni 2019)

Wenn ich mir den Verschluss jetzt so anschaue...


----------



## Budilicious (11. Juni 2019)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> Nach wie vor schwere Wahl. Den Proframe würde ich für knapp 195 € bekommen, den Bell für 214 €



Wo gibt es den Proframe für 195€ ?


----------



## Pumu90 (11. Juni 2019)

Budilicious schrieb:


> Wo gibt es den Proframe für 195€ ?



Gar nicht. Aber die Verpackung war beschädigt, darum würde ich Rabatt bekommen.

Ich entscheide mich allerdings alle paar Minuten um heute Abend.

Was mich am Bell echt nervt ist die Geräuschkulisse (knarzen, „MIPS“ Geräusche etc.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHBD (11. Juni 2019)

Ganz ehrlich, bist du jemals einen Meter mit dem Bell gefahren? Wenn du aufm Trail deinen Helm knarzen hörst, fährst du definitiv zu langsam. Du machst hier echt Probleme wo es keine gibt.
Das Dingen soll dir bei einem Sturz das Gehirn schützen und du erzählst hier einen von MIPS Geräuschen. Dein Bike ist bestimmt um einiges lauter.
Geh raus Biken und genieße dein Hobby.


----------



## Pumu90 (11. Juni 2019)

CHBD schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, bist du jemals einen Meter mit dem Bell gefahren? Wenn du aufm Trail deinen Helm knarzen hörst, fährst du definitiv zu langsam. Du machst hier echt Probleme wo es keine gibt.
> Das Dingen soll dir bei einem Sturz das Gehirn schützen und du erzählst hier einen von MIPS Geräuschen. Dein Bike ist bestimmt um einiges lauter.
> Geh raus Biken und genieße dein Hobby.



Naja der Kollege @vanbov hat den Helm z.b genau deswegen wieder verkauft. 

Wenn ich ihn draußen testen würde kann ich ihn natürlich nicht mehr zurück geben

Ist ja nicht nur das MIPS System sondern auch die Verbindung von Bügel und Helm, die ein bisschen knarzig ist. Mag sein dass das heutzutage nicht mehr viele so sehen, aber ich finde bei ner UVP von 300 Euro sollte sowas eigentlich nicht sein.

Und ja, ich mag da speziell sein, das streite ich garnicht ab


----------



## vanbov (11. Juni 2019)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> Naja der Kollege @vanbov hat den Helm z.b genau deswegen wieder verkauft.
> 
> Wenn ich ihn draußen testen würde kann ich ihn natürlich nicht mehr zurück geben
> 
> ...



Wenn mich was beim Biken total nervt, und da bin ich sehr speziell, ist es ein Geräusch das nicht da sein soll. Hierzu gehört ein schlecht eingestelltes Schaltwerk, rasselnde Kette oder ein knarzender Helm.
Schick den Bell zurück und behalt den Proframe!
Schönen Abend noch...!


----------



## CHBD (11. Juni 2019)

Also bei meinem Kinnbügel knarzt nichts bzw. Ich kann keine störende Geräusche feststellen. 
Aber auch wenn er knarzen würde wäre es mir egal, denn mir sind die Sicherheitseigenschaften beim Helm wichtiger. 
Dein Fahrrad wird wohl einiges teurer gewesen sein und auch Geräusche machen. 

Also, du bekommst mit dem Bell einen fantastischen Helm.


----------



## vanbov (11. Juni 2019)

CHBD schrieb:


> bekommst mit dem Bell einen fantastischen Helm.


Die Schutzwirkung spricht hier keiner dem Helm ab!!!  Bei nem Freund hat er genau das gemacht, was er machen soll: den Kopf schützen!
Aber wenn etwas bei jeder Kopfbewegung direkt am Ohr knarzt, geht mir das persönlich schon tierisch auf die Nüsse.
Deswegen wurde u.a. meiner auch verkauft.


----------



## ufp (11. Juni 2019)

Pumu90 schrieb:


> Ich entscheide mich allerdings alle paar Minuten um heute Abend.
> 
> Was mich am Bell echt nervt ist die Geräuschkulisse (knarzen, „MIPS“ Geräusche etc.)


Allerdings hat der Fox auch MIPS.
Und das wird wohl auch nicht viel anderes verarbeitet sein als das von Bell?

Alternativen wären die Helme von Poc (Spin) oder Leatt (Armourgel).


----------



## vanbov (11. Juni 2019)

ufp schrieb:


> oder Leatt (Armourgel)


Der Leatt ist ein toller und interessanter Helm, hat mir sogar besser gefallen als der Proframe, da er einige nette Details hat. Leider hat mein Kopf nicht zum Helm gepasst.


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Juni 2019)

vanbov schrieb:


> Die Schutzwirkung spricht hier keiner dem Helm ab!!!  Bei nem Freund hat er genau das gemacht, was er machen soll: den Kopf schützen!
> Aber wenn etwas bei jeder Kopfbewegung direkt am Ohr knarzt, geht mir das persönlich schon tierisch auf die Nüsse.
> Deswegen wurde u.a. meiner auch verkauft.


Du engagierst dich ja sehr gegen den Bell, weil es dir damit nicht getaugt hat, bist aber die Ausnahme.
Jeder hält seinen eigenen Schädel hin, insofern braucht es da deine doch sehr offensiven Beiträge gar nicht, oder?


----------



## vanbov (11. Juni 2019)

ufp schrieb:


> Allerdings hat der Fox auch MIPS.
> Und das wird wohl auch nicht viel anderes verarbeitet sein als das von Bell?



Frag mich nicht warum, aber das MIPS im Proframe knarzt / knackt nicht bzw. macht keine Geräusche. Selbst auf den ruppigsten Trails in Finale.... nix, nadda, nothing...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Juni 2019)

vanbov schrieb:


> Frag mich nicht warum, aber das MIPS im Proframe knarzt / knackt nicht bzw. macht keine Geräusche. Selbst auf den ruppigsten Trails in Finale.... nix, nadda, nothing...


Jo und hier das gleiche mit dem Super DH, still in !


----------



## vanbov (11. Juni 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Du engagierst dich ja sehr gegen den Bell, weil es dir damit nicht getaugt hat, bist aber die Ausnahme.
> Jeder hält seinen eigenen Schädel hin, insofern braucht es da deine doch sehr offensiven Beiträge gar nicht, oder?



Das hat nichts mit Engagement zu tun, sondern ich zeige nur meine persönliche Erfahrungen auf. Meiner kann ja auch nur ein Montagsmodell gewesen sein. Andere Jungs aus meiner Gruppe fahren den ja auch und sind sehr zufrieden damit.
Einen offensive Beitrag kann ich hier beim besten willen nicht finden....


----------



## vanbov (11. Juni 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Jo und hier das gleiche mit dem Super DH, still in !


Na dann passt doch alles und alle sind wir glücklich...


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Juni 2019)

vanbov schrieb:


> Na dann passt doch alles und alle sind wir glücklich...


Alle...bis auf Pumu...


----------



## vanbov (11. Juni 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Alle...bis auf Pumu...


Der wirds schon für sich richten


----------



## Pumu90 (12. Juni 2019)

ufp schrieb:


> Allerdings hat der Fox auch MIPS.
> Und das wird wohl auch nicht viel anderes verarbeitet sein als das von Bell?
> 
> Alternativen wären die Helme von Poc (Spin) oder Leatt (Armourgel).



Das MIPS System vom Bell und vom FOX ist grundlegend anders. Der Fox hat diese klassische Gelbe Schale, die einfach in den Helm gesetzt ist. Beim Bell ist das eher MIPS "2.0", die komplette Innenkonstruktion aus Hartschaum ist via Gummibänder in die äußere Hülle gelagert.

Ich kann dazu gerne mal Fotos machen. Das hat den Vorteil, dass die scharfen Kanten wegfallen. Allerdings lassen sich die Schalen dadurch viel stärker verschieben (was ja der Sinn von MIPS ist, deswegen nicht unbedingt ein Nachteil)

Mit so einer emotionalen Diskussion hatte ich garnicht gerechnet. Danke an alle Beteiligten! 

Bzgl. des "Knarzens" mache ich heute Abend noch mal ein Video zum Vergleich. Vielleicht habe ich ja wirklich ein Montagsmodell erwischt und mich stören dadurch Dinge, die bei anderen BELL Besitzern gar nicht vorkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuckZero (12. Juni 2019)

mein Bell Super DH knarzt auch .... allerdings habe ich beim fahren davon noch nichts mitbekommen hat mir aber am Ende von allen am besten gepasst. Mach es doch einfach von deiner Anwendung abhängig. Wenn du mal ein Enduro Rennen fahren möchtest wo Helmpflicht auf den Verbindungsstücken besteht hast du mit nem echten FF halt immer den Bügel vor dem Gesicht. Für mich ein NoGo.


----------



## Pumu90 (13. Juni 2019)

Ich glaube doch dass es der Bell wird, ist zwar nicht meine optimalste Wunschlösung, allerdings gibt es bei uns teilweise Uphills, die ich doch ungern mit Helm am Rucksack fahren würde. Da macht die Kombi aus Halbschale und Bügel denke ich Sinn.

Da ich eh immer meinen halben Haushalt im Rucksack mitschleppe (gibt es eigentlich mobile Montageständer? ) ist das Gewicht auch egal. 

Und ob das Knarzen in der Praxis nervt finde ich im Wohnzimmer auch nicht raus (habe es probiert, gab komische Blicke)


----------



## S.Tschuschke (13. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

bin bei meiner Suche nach einem "leichten" FullFace für Enduro Touren auf den Leatt DBX 4 gestoßen. Hat da jemand Vergleichsmöglichkeiten zum Proframe oder Bell Super DH?
Abnehmbare Kinn interessiert mich nicht. Wenn ich den Helm auf habe bleibt er auch beim lockeren Uphill drauf. Mir ist die Schutzwirkung und der Sitz am wichtigsten.


----------



## vanbov (13. Juni 2019)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin bei meiner Suche nach einem "leichten" FullFace für Enduro Touren auf den Leatt DBX 4 gestoßen. Hat da jemand Vergleichsmöglichkeiten zum Proframe oder Bell Super DH?
> Abnehmbare Kinn interessiert mich nicht. Wenn ich den Helm auf habe bleibt er auch beim lockeren Uphill drauf. Mir ist die Schutzwirkung und der Sitz am wichtigsten.



Schau mal meinen Vergleich an....



vanbov schrieb:


> So... kann jetzt auch meine Erfahrungen hierzu posten.
> Wie bereits angekündigt, wurden folgende Helme in der Größe S (Kopfumfang 55cm) bestellt und probiert:
> 
> - TLD Stage (235 €)
> ...


----------



## clemsi (15. Juni 2019)

@S.Tschuschke 
Ich habe ähnlich Erfahrungen gemacht wie vanbov. 
Kurz: Stage hat mir optisch am besten gefallen, aber ich konnt ohne viel mühe den kinnbügel Richtung Mund schieben.
Der Leatt hat zuerst den besten und sichersten Eindruck gemacht, hat sich aber zu leicht nach oben wegschieben lassen.
Der Proframe wäre damit quasi die (im wahrsten Sinne) tragbare Alternative gewesen, hat mich aber nicht richtig überzeugt. 

Ich warte mal, wie sich der Endura MT500 FF macht, wenn er denn mal erscheint. Bis dahin schwitze ich einfach munter weiter unter meinem alten RPC ...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (15. Juni 2019)

Danke für die Tipps. Hab mir mal den Leatt DBX 4 bestellt. Mal sehen wie der ist.


----------



## Pumu90 (15. Juni 2019)

So Freunde der Sonne,

bin heute die erste Tour mit dem Bell gefahren. Wechselhafte 23 Grad - soweit alles gut. Die Belüftung ist mehr als ausreichend, habe den Helm auf bei (eher flachen) Transfers zwischen den Trails aufbehalten.

Das Rappeln und Knarzen ist definitiv vorhanden, stört mich aber aufm dem Trail tatsächlich deutlich weniger als im Wohnzimmer (welch Überraschung). 

Kurzum: Bell bleibt - Fox geht.


----------



## Pumu90 (22. Juni 2019)

Nachtrag: 

Habe den Eindruck, dass sich das MIPS langsam "einschleift" ähnlich Kolben und Zylinder. Das Knarzen wird von Fahrt zu Fahrt weniger.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (22. Juni 2019)

Hab denDBX 4.0 bekommen. Gefällt mir soweit gut. Passt gut und sitzt ordentlich. 
Hoffe ich darf ihn bald wieder fahren und benötige ihn nicht.


----------



## FS88LA (22. Juni 2019)

Wer aktuell auf der Suche nach einem Bell DH ist, sollte mal bei Helmexpress.com vorbei schauen.
Preis < 200 €.

Werde meinem wohl morgen das erste mal ausfahren.
Sitzen tut er schon mal gut .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (23. Juni 2019)

FS88LA schrieb:


> Wer aktuell auf der Suche nach einem Bell DH ist, sollte mal bei Helmexpress.com vorbei schauen.
> Preis < 200 €.


Wo? Finde nur den Super 3R für 199€, was nicht sonderlich günstig ist. Der Super DH steht mit 249 drin.


----------



## Pumu90 (23. Juni 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wo? Finde nur den Super 3R für 199€, was nicht sonderlich günstig ist. Der Super DH steht mit 249 drin.




Schau mal bei idealo. Allerdings gibts nur die „seltsamen“ Farben so günstig.


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Juni 2019)

Das ist der Vorjahres-Helm.


----------



## CHBD (23. Juni 2019)

Macht den Helm ja nicht schlechter. Lediglich die Farben sind andere.


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Juni 2019)

Bei Alltricks gibt es auch die vermeintliche hübschere Auslauffarbe (alle Größen).


----------



## FS88LA (23. Juni 2019)

Wird oben ein Gutscheincode angezeigt:


----------



## SickEdit (24. Juni 2019)

Fahrt ihr diese leichten Fullface Helme mit Goggle oder ist der Belüftungsvorteil dann wieder dahin? Bzw rauf mit Sonnenbrille Halbschale, oben umbauen auf FF und Goggle? Oder die Sonnenbrille im FF?


----------



## Pumu90 (24. Juni 2019)

SickEdit schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr diese leichten Fullface Helme mit Goggle oder ist der Belüftungsvorteil dann wieder dahin? Bzw rauf mit Sonnenbrille Halbschale, oben umbauen auf FF und Goggle? Oder die Sonnenbrille im FF?



Habe die letzten Abfahrten mit Google gemacht ( die Scott Recoil passt übrigens perfekt und ist echt günstig) im FF Modus und ich war erstaunt, wie gut der Bell belüftet ist. Beim Fahren gibt es einen regelrechten Luftstrom durch den Helm, der kühlt. Tatsächlich finde ich das so angenehmer als bei meiner alten Halbschale.

Google fahre ich neuerdings immer öfter, weil die klassische Bike Brille in Verbindung mit Kontaktlinsen und viel Schwitzen oft zu Problemen geführt hat.


----------



## clemsi (21. Juli 2019)

Da es hier ja auch um andere leichte FF geht...
*100% Trajecta*
Ist ja mittlerweile verfügbar- hat schon jemand Erfahrungen?
Auf mich macht der einen super Eindruck, lediglich die offenen Belüftungsöffnungen scheinen mir suboptimal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## METhelmets (29. Januar 2020)

Da hier in punkto Passform viel diskutiert wird...habt ihr das MET Fit System und die Passform des Roam schon mal getestet? ?


----------

